# How to prefer wired over wireless connection on laptop, when both are available



## alelab (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, 

When a wired and wireless connection are available, is it possible to configure my system (FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3) to prefer use my wired connection, instead wireless one ?
I done (bad ?) searches, but without success.

Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 8, 2010)

http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-aggregation.html
*Example 31-3.* Failover mode between wired and wireless interfaces


----------



## alelab (Jun 9, 2010)

I will try this. Thanks a lot Vermaden.


----------



## alelab (Jun 11, 2010)

I have follow the how-to and this is really amazing : you can plug and unplug the cable without loose the network. Fail-over works like a charm.


----------

